# 315g planted



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

It's been awhile since I posted pics here. Also this is the first full tank shot of this setup. Not the same setup that I used to have.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow... what are the dimensions?


----------



## kf3506 (May 22, 2012)

That is awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice, I see Mike's old tank being take care of


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

7x3x2 feet. Yep this is Mike's old tank. Planning to add more plants.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice aquascaping on my old tank! Also good to see both the tank and masheers are very well cared for!

Should show some pics of that stand and sump too =)


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll post those when I get home


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Tank is looking great. How are the plants doing that you got from me ? I can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

The one in the middle that lines up are the anubias I got from u as well on the left side u'll the java ferns. On the very left attached to the branch is the big rhysome anubias. Still have yet to grow leaves though just the roots.


----------



## tommyragasa (May 11, 2010)

is that a snakehead on the left? ? amazing tank!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep that a snakehead


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Very nice tank.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Earl, your tanks are always awe inspiring, thanks for posting! I love seeing big tanks that aren't bare bottom.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

You just need a yellow widebar datnoid and the setup will be complete!


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

wow! looks awesome!! Most MF(monster fish) tanks I have seen were bare bottom with minimum setting but this one is really well aquascaped.. it's like you put a piece of amazon in your tank. very nice!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the likes and nice comments. I do need datnoids in this tank as well as flagtails and aros. I'm actually trying to do an african/asian riverine setup. I've seen plenty of amazon and african rift lake setup but I dont often see african riverine and asian riverine setup. So I might as well start one.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

I love the scape


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

I actually need more hardy lowlights plants. Especially those that can be attached to wood or rocks.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Tank looks great. I agree. Nice to see a monster tank thats not barebottom

I see an albino tinfoil barb. They eat plants like crazy. How's that working out? Dont those Hooks eat them too?


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

This looks amazing earl. I loved your old monster tank style, but the planted tanks you're doing now look way more mature.

This is beautiful man


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

jbyoung00008 said:


> Tank looks great. I agree. Nice to see a monster tank thats not barebottom
> 
> I see an albino tinfoil barb. They eat plants like crazy. How's that working out? Dont those Hooks eat them too?


Tin foil and the dollars do eat plants but not java ferns and anubias. Too toxic for them. Viejas and severums do eat them though thats why I cant add them. Used to have them I gave them away.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice Earl! 

Stingrays, Aros and Datnoids to follow?

BTW - You mentioned about bringing in Congo Bichir before, did you ever got around to doing that?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Kimrocks said:


> Nice Earl!
> 
> Stingrays, Aros and Datnoids to follow?
> 
> BTW - You mentioned about bringing in Congo Bichir before, did you ever got around to doing that?


No stingrays for this one. Wasnt able to do it as I moved out. Im planning to do a large bichir order on the spring.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yet and soon it will be same old stock again hahaha. Its in your blood Earl. Just transfer the rest over .


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> Yet and soon it will be same old stock again hahaha. Its in your blood Earl. Just transfer the rest over .


I got extra tank this time and I'm trying to have each tank with hardy plants. However sometimes it just kicks in. Actually growing up 5 sultan barb and 5 bala shark. However I wont go JDM style this time.


----------

